# UHS Syllabus Concern



## Afifa M Hashmi (Oct 10, 2012)

A.o.a!
does the uhs sallybus remain same , i mean the sallybus of this year 2012 will be similar in 2013 ?
I ask this question with special reference to EnGLish VocAbulary !!!


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

i dont know for sure infact nobody knows this except the examiners. but this syllabus was introduced in 2011 and it stayed exactly the same for 2012 too so i think there is a huge chance that they wont change it. but they r crazy and they like to mess up with the students` future so just keep ur fingers crossed and hope for the best.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

My opinion is that no one should waste their time to study vocabulary words. Read novels and newspapers instead


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

i dont know why gani says it but start studying vocab words from today and use them in conversation with siblings they help a lot to remember that words by making fun i know how i laugh at uhs exam when i see vocab because i know how many times my small sis listen it from flash cards and one thing is very important that is right meaning of vocab i have 4 books for that for a single word i used all of them and the meaning they have common i only remember that


----------



## Afifa M Hashmi (Oct 10, 2012)

*Novels*



Ghani1992 said:


> My opinion is that no one should waste their time to study vocabulary words. Read novels and newspapers instead


the vocabulary that i found in mcat is not in use even in modern english. i have read a lot deal of novels in ma life! Guess whats the biggest stupiity i did???/ i learnt international SAT's review book for vocabulary that very approperiate , hardly any of them was given in Mcat ! my percentage in 80.13% .... i lost by a few numbers , i headed for repeating now !  :'( :'(


----------



## Afifa M Hashmi (Oct 10, 2012)

*Hope*



Hajra said:


> i dont know for sure infact nobody knows this except the examiners. but this syllabus was introduced in 2011 and it stayed exactly the same for 2012 too so i think there is a huge chance that they wont change it. but they r crazy and they like to mess up with the students` future so just keep ur fingers crossed and hope for the best.


i hope"big time" that they dun go crazy this time


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

yes i hope so too for your sake.best of luck.


----------



## iqra anwar (Oct 4, 2012)

which four books you used h.a and which book you found best for vocabulary ?


----------



## aadi (Aug 31, 2012)

h.a i also want to ask from u that how you prepared?means you prepared from both fsc and a levels?for chemistry and physics...because i am really worried last time i prepared only from fsc books and found physics and chemistry tough...please can you give me some guidance about preparation i will be very thankful to you..thanks


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

iqra anwar said:


> which four books you used h.a and which book you found best for vocabulary ?


i used carvan,vital,star academy book and kips book

- - - Updated - - -



aadi said:


> h.a i also want to ask from u that how you prepared?means you prepared from both fsc and a levels?for chemistry and physics...because i am really worried last time i prepared only from fsc books and found physics and chemistry tough...please can you give me some guidance about preparation i will be very thankful to you..thanks


if you have trouble in chemistry then use ilmi objecrive books they open every concept and also carvan book i did only 2 mistakes in chem for physics i was also helpless but i personally thinks one should consult cambridge books for physics hope so this helps and one more thing make flash cards they help a lottttttttt


----------



## iqra anwar (Oct 4, 2012)

ok thanks and can u explain how we can make flash cards ?


----------



## aadi (Aug 31, 2012)

thanks a lot h.a...and i want to ask that should i do the topics of physics and chemistry from a levels also it would help me or not?and what are flash cards?


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

@ iqra and adi flash cards are very easy thing first you have to buy chit pads for it then start studying book make questions from each and every line and write on one side of chit paper and ans on other side make whole chapters like this and do full fledge work so after making that you dont have to go through books for that specific chapter for english vocab,chemistry,phy,bio do this this will lessen your burden and you will revise a chap in maximum 15 minutes and will help to memorize thing very fast i revised whole sallybus twice and vocab 3 times in just 2 days bafore exam i post some pics of mine flash cards if you want more examples i can also show you that


























- - - Updated - - -



aadi said:


> thanks a lot h.a...and i want to ask that should i do the topics of physics and chemistry from a levels also it would help me or not?and what are flash cards?


 for chemistry you dont need it concenterate on organic chemistry everything comes from text book for phy i recommend yoy buy cambridge book so you can solve self evaluation question from there and make idea of entry test questions


----------



## iqra anwar (Oct 4, 2012)

okey thnks alott. i hope it will help me out .


----------



## Palwasha Afridi (Jul 17, 2012)

thanks a lot every buddy.....it helped a lot :thumbsup:


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

its all my pleasure guys


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

h.a. said:


> i dont know why gani says it but start studying vocab words from today and use them in conversation with siblings they help a lot to remember that words by making fun i know how i laugh at uhs exam when i see vocab because i know how many times my small sis listen it from flash cards and one thing is very important that is right meaning of vocab i have 4 books for that for a single word i used all of them and the meaning they have common i only remember that


 you suggested to learn the vocab words and use them in conservation with sibling. i exactly want to know what is sibling and how it helps ??
moreover i find difficulty in learning the vocab words too much

and what are flash cards?? i have no idea about it


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

Amna Amir said:


> you suggested to learn the vocab words and use them in conservation with sibling. i exactly want to know what is sibling and how it helps ??
> moreover i find difficulty in learning the vocab words too much
> 
> and what are flash cards?? i have no idea about it


  siblings are that creatures that are in home and constantly irritates... jokes apart siblings meanx brothers and sisters.vocab is really a problem the only way through it is ratta use that words in your conversation so you can easily memorize them use this doc for vocab. and i posted about flash cards in previous posts but now dont go for it because time is less now when i made flash cards i made them in oct,nov and its april now


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

Amna Amir said:


> you suggested to learn the vocab words and use them in conservation with sibling. i exactly want to know what is sibling and how it helps ??
> moreover i find difficulty in learning the vocab words too much
> 
> and what are flash cards?? i have no idea about it


First, vocab was so boring to me but slowly,I found it most interesting portion of entry test.I learnt a page per day and I relate every word with something and sometimes,tried to write sentence of words which were difficult to me and now, I remember most of vocab words.


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

yeah annie this is the only way to remember the vocab.. thanx


----------

